# Perturbed...



## TokeyMcWeedy (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello fellow med heads... I am posting to see if anyone else has had any problems
with world wide or the attitude. I currently reside im the south eastern us. I have ordered
 Twice from the tude and twice from world wide. I have yet to recieve any beans 
 it is now going on 2 mons on both. Only reason I went with them is that they offer
world wide shipping. I have emailed both repeatedly and no response. I am weary as now 
It seems all canadian companies are boycotting the us after the overgrow fiasco. Not sure
where to go next, I dont have excess $ to keep trying different banks and am not looking
to keep throwing money away. Any advice? 







This post is pure fiction and all questions are for information purposes only.....


----------



## Classic (Mar 6, 2011)

You did check your spam folder, right?  I placed my first order with Attitude and had some problems.  It took six weeks for delivery but everything worked out just fine, including additional freebies for my trouble.  They always responded to my emails within 24 hours just like they promise on the website.  Log on to your account at Attitude and check the status of your orders.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 7, 2011)

I've ordered from attitude 4 times and received them all within 10 business days.  I hope that you get it worked out.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 7, 2011)

All my orders have been through Attitude and all have come through promptly...hope you work this out!


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2011)

The Tude has been perfect for me...I must have at least a dozen orders from them....2 months is a long time to wait though...10 days is about the norm for my orders to arrive from the tude.


----------



## frankcos (Mar 7, 2011)

The single seed center which I believe is also Worldwide is the only place I have ordered from all three times the beans were here within 10 days. Im in Northeast Usa


----------

